# tv am pc über satelliten receiver



## haensel (21. August 2003)

servus

weiß nicht recht ob die frage hier reinpasst, aber hier schien sie mir am richtigsten (wenn es das wort überhaupt gibt  )

hab ne analoge tv karte in meinem rechner und nen satelliten receiver. nun will ich den fernseher aus meinem zimmer entfernen (wegen platzmangel) und auf dem monitor fernsehen.

ist es möglich, dass ich mit nem antennenkabel an den tv-out des receivers gehe und mit dem anderen ende an das tv-antenn meiner tv-karte? theoretisch müßte es klappen, wenn da nicht noch der tuner dazwischen wäre. habs auch schon so ausprobiert, allerdings bekam ich nur ein rauschen und kein tv-bild.

allerdings kann das auch an dem kabel liegen, denn soweit ich mich erinnere hatte ich mal eins besessen, das nen wackelkontakt hatte. vielleicht isses ja das  aber ich habe keine lust mir nen neues kabel zuholen und am ende  es doch nicht wegen dem tuner, deshalb erstmal meine frage hier im board

vielen dank 
haensel


----------



## Erpel (22. August 2003)

Hat die TV-Karte keinen S-Video oder composite Anschluss?
Wenn doch würd ichs mal Darüber versuchen.
Das hat nur den Nachteil, dass du am Receiver umschalten musst.


----------



## haensel (22. August 2003)

vielen danke für deine antwort

weiß nicht wie die ganzen anschlüße aussehen. aber ist der composite eingang nicht der anschluss, wo ich früher (kabelfernsehen) das antennenkabel angeschlossen habe? der ist aber mit tv-antenn gekennzeichnet.

außerdem hat meine karte nen video-in und nen svhs anschluss. müßte also den zweiten nehmen, wenn ich doch keinen composite anschluss habe? kenn mich mit den ganzen anschlüßen nicht aus.

demnach gibt es also auch kabel mit nem svhs stecker und tv-out stecker!?

dass ich am receiver umschalten muß, wußt ich schon. sehe ich aber nicht als nachteil, da ich für die tv-karte keine fernbedienung habe. so kann ich gemütlich im sitzen zappen 


hab jetzt übrigens noch ein zweites kabel ausprobiert aber auch hier nur rauschen. reingesteckt ist es in dem vermutlichen composite anschluss und im tv-programm ist als quelle tuner gewählt. die beiden anderen quellen video und s-video sind ja ausgeschlossen, da die ja für die anderen beide anschlüsse geserviert sind.

oder brauch ich nen programm, mit dem ich den av kanal reinkriege? vermute das meins das nicht kriegt, wenn´s sowas gibt


sorry, dass ich mit noch mehr fragen komme, aber ich checks nich


----------



## Erpel (24. August 2003)

Also
Nein composite sieht anders aus als der Antennen Eingang. Der ist ja 2 polig, und zwar mit inner mitte sonem Nippel.
Composite, fällt mir grade auf jezz wo ich genau nachsehe, habe ich immer mit S-VHS verwechselt. Der composite sieht son bissel aus wie Chinch nur meist gelb. S-VHS ist i.d.R. schwarz, und sieht nem PS2 Anschluss ähnlich.
Was für Ausgänge hat denn dein Receiver?
Wie du das Antennenkabel, mit dem Ausgang deines Satgerätes zu verbinden geschafft hast ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## haensel (24. August 2003)

ich bin eben ein rätselhafter mensch  

okay so nen gelben anschluss habe ich, ist nur mit video-in beschrieben und nen s-vhs anschluss hab ich auch an der tv-karte.

ausgänge am receiver:
2x scart (TV, decoder)
Tv-out

das wären die relevanten, dann wäre noch audio out für anlage, ant-in für terrestrische Antennenanlage und lnb für sat schüssel

mein aufbau

receiver so angeschlossen, dass er   (siehe alter fernseher - über scart), dann ein antennenkabel genommen und am receiver an den tv-out gegangen und an der tv-karte an die tv-in buchse (ist an karte mit tv-anten bezeichnet). das ist der anschluss, den ich immer genutzt hatte bevor wir sat bekamen

vielen dank für deinen einsatz


----------



## Erpel (24. August 2003)

Ich glaub, am einfachsten wäre es ein Adapterkabel von Scart auf den Videoeingang deiner Wahl.


----------



## haensel (25. August 2003)

habs hinbekommen!

geht auch ohne irgendwelche adapter kabel.

so  es:
aufbau wie oben und im tv-programm irgendeinen kanal genommen und die frequenzen, statt automatisch zu suchen, manuell durchgegangen. und voilá auf frequenz 607MHz empfängt man bild. weiß nich ob die frequenz standardisiert für den composite / av-kanal ist, aber für alle die auch mal so was probieren sollten.

Agent-P ich danke dir trotzdem ganz rechtherzlich für deine Bemühungen, hab sehr viel über die ganzen anschlüsse gelernt

mit freundlichen Grüßen
haensel


----------



## Erpel (25. August 2003)

Danke, Gern geschehn.
Und ein großes Lob an dich, dafür dass du die Lösung gepostet hast.


----------

